# Win Remote control über zwei Linux Router



## a_scheib (19. November 2003)

Wie kann ich Client2 von Client1 fernsteuern?

W2k-Client 1--------LinuxRouter1-------Internet--------LinuxRouter2-------W2k-Client 2

Die Router sind im Internet über eine URL (DynDNS) erreichbar.

Beide Router laufen auf SuSE8.0 mit allen security Patches

Grüße
Alexander


----------



## Sway (19. November 2003)

Den Port vom RemoteProgramm musst du  "forwarden".
Sonst weis enden die Befehle/Loginversuche beim Router


----------



## a_scheib (19. November 2003)

ja,ja das ist mir klar.

Welches Remote Control Programm -vielleicht PcAnywhere oder was gibts da?
Und welchen Port benutzt es?


Hast du konkret Erfahrungen mit so eiener konstellation


----------



## Sway (19. November 2003)

Ich Steuer nur meine Linuxserver per SSH an. Auch den LinuxClient meiner Schwester warte ich von hier aus. Also nur Konsolenmäßig.


Ich hab mehrfach gehört, das PC Anywhere recht gut sein soll. Da sollte in der ReadMe drine stehen, welchen Port die nutzen.



Die suche eben mit google sagte mir



> PCAnywhere 8.0
> nat port udp internal:5632 5632
> nat port tcp internal:5631 5631


----------



## a_scheib (21. November 2003)

Danke !

Wie siehts mit VNC aus  Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit ? 
Wäre das auch eine Möglichkeit ober beschriebenes Problem zu lösen 


Tux zum Gruß


----------



## Christian Fein (21. November 2003)

Ja wunderbar. 
Auch sollte der RemoteDesktop von Windows funktionieren.


----------



## a_scheib (21. November 2003)

Du hast also offenbar Erfahrungen mit VNC ?

Welche Einstellungen muss ich auf den Routern vornehmen, dass mein Problem 
gelöst werden kann 

Welche Einstellungen muss ich mit VNC auf den W2k Clients vornehmen ?

Cioa
Alexander


----------



## a_scheib (26. November 2003)

Hi !
Habe eine Lösung !

Wer sich dafür interessiert kann sich per Mail an mich wenden, ich werde
ein PDF mit der Anleitung zurückshicken.


Grüße
Alexander


----------



## Tim C. (26. November 2003)

Wäre überaus genial, wenn du den Inhalt der PDF einfach hier posten könntest, damit ein schnellerer Zugriff auf den Content möglich ist.Oder sind da massig bilder drin ?


----------

